

Let People be People: Your Employees are Your Most Important Asset - ryan_twinlabs
http://blog.twinenginelabs.com/2013/10/let-people-be-people-employees-and-importance-of-culture.html

======
icecreampain
Another article that will go unread by the hordes of bosses that run their
tech and administrations like a production line: if the person isn't there
then the person isn't working.

I quit my last job because the boss wanted to play office - which I hadn't
agreed to when I signed the contract a couple of years earlier.

Didn't make the boss not want to play office, but now maybe he'll think twice
about fucking around with people's LIVES just so that he can pretend that his
living dolls are being perfect.

~~~
ryan_twinlabs
I am sorry you had such a bad experience with that boss. I have had similar
experiences where bosses treat their employees as resources and not people. Of
course there is value to having people in the office but not all the time and
your employee's lives matter too.

I hope we see a trend towards organizations with a little more empathy for
their communities, employees, and customers. Everyone is happier in this
instance and a little hint - you usually make a good profit too. Being an
empathetic employer and running a productive company are not mutually
exclusive.

